
Pharmacy flu vaccine: Health insurance policies should cover drug store shots - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2015/09/pharmacy_flu_vaccine_health_insurance_policies_should_cover_drug_store_shots.html
======
dogma1138
Well out of all the cases against health insurers in the US this isn't much of
a case. Unless you are in a risk group (the old pre-2010 CDC, and the current,
WHO, European, Canadian and rest of the sane world recommendations) this isn't
something you need, and considering that the flu shot is one of the highest
complication risks vaccines currently out there (I am not anti-vaccination nut
job, all vaccines should be taken as recommended by health professionals),
with fairly limited effectiveness and pretty much it's only offered "over-the-
counter" in one country since 2010 (when the CDC decided to change it's
recommendations, or well issue 2 separate ones one which is aligned with the
WHO and another that says well anyone over 6 years should get it) and that's
the US.

Unless you are in a risk group this isn't a major health issue for you, all
studies point that this is a very limited effectiveness treatment and unlike
most vaccines doesn't provide a heard immunity effect since even vaccinated
people will be contagious if they get the flu even for a strain that was
covered by the yearly shot.

This vaccine is intended to give at risk groups (people with chronic lung
diseases, elderly, infant, people with a compromised immune system and at risk
workers such as medical professionals, people that work on pork and chicken
farms etc.) a better fighting chance it doesn't not provide an immunity to any
flu strain.

P.S. That nasal (LAIV) vaccine the one that is given in the US to pretty much
everyone is the worse of the bunch, it's the only version that actually
contains the live virus which can both give you the flu and make you
contagious, this is the one that you are supposed to call sick after you get
it if you need it but hardly anyone actually does it.

